# Ca18det blowing blue smoke



## Doobie_dave (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey can anyone please help me.
I just brought a 1988 sss bluebird attesa and it is running realy badly. I just replaced the coils with coil pack from a ve commodore and it is getting good spark. however just after putting them in it has stoped working altogether. It will start but i need to pump the gas. it will only rev to 3000rmp and then will die. if i keep my foot on the gas it just keeps poping and sounding like a dirty suby and dies. i have only done light mods to the car. front mount and blow of valves and the upgraded coils


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

what type of plugs are you using?NGK i hope and were they gaped to spec for your car?


----------

